# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم انوي (inwi)  §§ || ~ خدمة تحويل الرصيد عند إينوي ~ ||§§

## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بكل زوار 4gsmmaroc
نتمنى التوفيق من الله إيانا وإياكم ... 
لما فيه الخير للأمة العربية أجمع ...   *خدمة تحويل الرصيد عند إينوي*     *خدمة*  * ..::تحويل الرصيد ::..*     _<u> تساعدك هذه الخدمة على إعادة شحن رصيد بطاقتك عن طريـق تحـويـل الرصيـد بينك وبين أي مستخدم آخروهي متوفرة لمشتركي الدفع المسبق فقط  (من خط inwi إلى خط inwi فقط)  طريقة استخدام الخدمة:  أولاً: يجب تركيب الرقم التالي :   (من اليسار إلى اليمين) #25*120* ثم زر الاتصال  ثم اتبع التعليمات التي ستظهر لك تباعا على الشاشة  أو   اتصل بالرقم 1206 واتبع تعليمات المرشد الصوتي إلى غاية نجاح العملية 
يتم التحويل وفق التالي:   الرصيد ْالمحوَل يقتطع من الرصيد الأصلي وليس البونيس  كل عملية تحويل رصيد يؤدى عنها 1 درهم (1DH TTC) 200 درهم كحد أقصى تــرسل في الشهر 20 درهم كحد أقصى في الرسالة الواحـدة 5 دراهم كحد أدنى في الرسالة الــواحــدة  </u>__ للإستعــلام عـن الـرصــيد الــمتــبقي ركب الرقم : (من اليسار إلى اليمين) #30*120* ثم زر الاتصال أو اتصل بالرقم 1202  الــمــكــالــمــة بالمــجــان_

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> بارك الله فيك

  شكراً لمرورك أخي محمد

----------

